# Pages on monitor have a black border around them



## Cheryl (Jul 20, 2001)

My mother is running Windows ME and lately when a page comes up on her computer screen there is a black border around it. On the right side it is about 1/2" and the other three sides are about 1/4". What is causing this and how do I correct this problem.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Cheryl said:


> when a page comes up on her computer screen there is a black border around it.


Hi Cheryl.

Can please clarify the meaning of "a page". Are you saying that when any web page opens her web browser, that it has a black border? If so, can you please let us know what browser she is using.

Otherwise, is her desktop backround (wallpaper) totally visible but just shrunk down to show the black border. If so it may be a matter of adjusting the size and position controls on the monitor to fill the screen.


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 20, 2001)

She has Internet Explorer as a browser. Even when she maximizes her page - it still has the black border around it. Her desktop does have the black border around it. It's on all four sizes but the right side has the most black border.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If the entire desktop is visible (nothing looks chopped off on any edge) is she able to adjust the video size and positioning controls to get a full screen?

If any of the edges of the desktop are chopped off or distorted, the monitor controls may be able to adjust enough to fix the problem. Otherwise, she may need to need to change her display properties settings to get an undistorted full screen of video. I am not familiar with Windows ME and have no idea exactly how to view and change those settings.


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 20, 2001)

The edges of her pages are NOT distorted. There is just a black border around the entire page. Even if she clicks on "maximize" the border still exists. 

Does anyone know how to change this in her "display properties"?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi try right click on empty desktop>display properties>setting>move slider to the right to increase output resolution>apply>ok>reboot.


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 20, 2001)

I will try that on her machine tomorrow when I go to her house.

I did try it on my computer and when I increased it - it made everything smaller....


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi very strange..let us know how things pan out.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

cwwozniak said:


> is she able to adjust the video size and positioning controls to get a full screen?


Just to clarify, I was referring to the video size and positioning controls that should be on the display itself, not any settings in the Window's Display properties control panel.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

There should be buttons on the front or side of the monitor that allows you to expand what is displayed so you can fill in the entire monitor screen with what you are looking at. Going into the display properties and changing the resolution and refresh rate is not going to do it. Each monitor is different on how you make the setting changes. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

